# trim tex or metal corner ?



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i think that metal corner with staple gun are faster. i want more information about trim tex. 

thx.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

http://trim-tex.com/about.html

Or you could use the search function above. There's plenty here to read about. Did someone drop your spoon ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

La grande question est pourquoi voudriez-vous utiliser coin perle de métal. les années soixante sont terminées.

Essayez de vinyle ou papier perle place.

essayez de lire à travers les discussions plus, je pense que notre fonction de recherche est rompu à nouveau. Regardez donc pour les titres qui traitent avec des attaches de coin.

attaches métalliques prennent trop de temps à installer, à utiliser trop de boue, et c'est ce qu'ils font sur ​​la route qui est pire. Ils sautent et le crack avec la plus petite des hits, trop d'une corvée pour réparer (il faut enlever les anciennes, et d'installer de nouveaux)

Papier que vous pouvez installer avec de la boue, bien Trim-Tex vous pouvez utiliser de la boue, de la colle ou des agrafes (dans cet ordre). Leur fois 5 à 1 ratio moment de l'installation sur le métal. Vinyl super rapide lorsque vous utilisez juste la colle, mais investir dans un rouleau de coin. (moins cher que d'un pistolet à air de base).

moins de réparations sur la route avec du papier ou vinyle. Ils prennent tous les deux un meilleur succès (le meilleur de vinyle).

Envoyer Machinemud un PM, il est du Québec aussi, il pourrait expliquer en français les raisons pour lesquelles


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> La grande question est pourquoi voudriez-vous utiliser coin perle de métal. les années soixante sont terminées.
> 
> Essayez de vinyle ou papier perle place.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%!!! but what do you mean by hooks?? :blink: I should know this ! ..but I think I'm Just thinking too hard!! :confused1:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> La grande question est pourquoi voudriez-vous utiliser coin perle de métal. les années soixante sont terminées.
> 
> Essayez de vinyle ou papier perle place.
> 
> ...


WHY? because you have a bead frame and I find out metal bead is easy to put plumb 
BTW THANKS GOD FOR GOOGLE TRANSLATE :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

killerjune said:


> i think that metal corner with staple gun are faster. i want more information about trim tex.
> 
> thx.


after your done with your finish coat take your broom handle and smack it 2 or 3 times to your metal corners ...I did the smack test to trim-tex and I will never go back to steel:yes:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i see a coupe of video. glue and staple to fix on. it's take time. to much. with my metal corner, a compressor and stappler is a lot faster. i dont understand why you tell me that is better trim tex.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Like icerock said, give your metal corner a few whacks with a broom handle and do the same to your vinyl corner and you WILL see the difference. Good and better things sometimes take a little bit of TLC.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

you can still use your compressor on trim tex....trim tex is just stronger and you will save time on your mud process (use less mud) ....I used to use all steel but I used kal beed never drywall beed and steel bull with a kicker to bend the bottom...but after using trim-tex I feel my job quality is improved


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Like icerock said, give your metal corner a few whacks with a broom handle and do the same to your vinyl corner and you WILL see the difference. Good and better things sometimes take a little bit of TLC.


some mudman like the spoon


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Ya,well, us mudders ARE known to be addicted to all sorts of things.:blink::jester:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

Tlc ????


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Tender loving care. A little more attention isn't always a bad thing when peace of mind is involved.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

is possible to install trim tex with juste a compound tube and mud applicator ? or is better glue and stapple ?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes. They make a MudSet Bead for that application. I believe there is a video here somewhere showing it. Maybe someone can find it.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i need to put someting in the mud ? if not what happen?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

No, just use regular taping mud. You CAN add MudMax made by Trim-Tex to your mud if you'd like to make it stronger. The bead is what makes the difference. MudSet Bead is made for installing with mud. It has tiny little barbs on the back of the bead that help it to stick to the wall. DO NOT install regular vinyl bead with mud.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> No, just use regular taping mud. You CAN add MudMax made by Trim-Tex to your mud if you'd like to make it stronger. The bead is what makes the difference. MudSet Bead is made for installing with mud. It has tiny little barbs on the back of the bead that help it to stick to the wall. DO NOT install regular vinyl bead with mud.


I used this beed on my last job. after I was done I gave it a wack and the beed did not move . still looked new and the boss said the next job is yours:thumbup: ...the only thing is, you need to cut the drywall back ...that takes time but who gives a poo I got the next job and the one after that


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i want to order a box of mud set trim tex, just make sure. for standard corner i take mud set 350 or mud set rigid corner ? 
thx


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

:w00t::w00t:


killerjune said:


> i want to order a box of mud set trim tex, just make sure. for standard corner i take mud set 350 or mud set rigid corner ?
> thx


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

killerjune said:


> i want to order a box of mud set trim tex, just make sure. for standard corner i take mud set 350 or mud set rigid corner ?
> thx


 Rigid is the 90° corner whereas 350 is the bullnose(rounded) edge.


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Killer June, you mentioned you use staples for your metal bead. A contractor gave me the idea a few years ago and I've done it in a few jobs. Just a little worried about the strength. Thinking nails tie it down better. What type of staples are you using? It's a pneumatic gun right?
As far as the Trimtex mudset bead, I've tried it and like it. Especially if its going to be a stronger bead. Unfortunately I'm having a hard time finding a supplier that doesn't want to charge me a $90.0 freight charge.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

im not very good in english. if i understand, metal bead with nail ? is the same thing that stapple. i want to go faster with no ****ing compressor.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

killerjune said:


> im not very good in english. if i understand, metal bead with nail ? is the same thing that stapple. i want to go faster with no ****ing compressor.


my old way was to use kalcoat corners its a mesh beed and then use my trim-tex staple gun...the trim-tex staple gun works sweet...I am changing to trim-tex mud set because the beed can take a hit and it dont bend or crack:thumbup:


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Here in AZ I'm paying close to $1.50 per 8ft stick of bullnose metal. I was quoted by a local supplier about $2.00 per 8ft stick of Trimtex bullnose mudset without the freight charge. Is this price difference about the same most of you are paying? I thought I read in a different thread that Trimtex mudset was cheaper than metal bead? Don't mind paying the difference for a stronger bead but once you tack on the freight charges then that number goes up.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the TT bead came out to be a few cents cheaper than metal for us. It was way cheaper than paper faced!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

desertmud said:


> Killer June, you mentioned you use staples for your metal bead. A contractor gave me the idea a few years ago and I've done it in a few jobs. Just a little worried about the strength. Thinking nails tie it down better. What type of staples are you using? It's a pneumatic gun right?
> As far as the Trimtex mudset bead, I've tried it and like it. Especially if its going to be a stronger bead. Unfortunately I'm having a hard time finding a supplier that doesn't want to charge me a $90.0 freight charge.


Great Western Building Supply, Tucson AZ. as of Friday this week will be stocking several MSBead products 90, spayed outside 90, 3/4 bull and Mud Set Magic corner 

They are at: 600 W. 25 th St. Tucson 
Contact: Joel Carvajal

Our west coast sales MGR is Shane Osberg 714-639-0324 [email protected] Everything ships to Tucson from our Orange, CA warehouse

Thanks for the kind words about our products and the opportunity for you to use more.
Joe :yes:


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Thank you Joe. Will contact Great Western. Your products are still a mystery here in Tucson. When I tell other tapers about how mudset bead holds up better than other beads, they just look at me like I'm crazy. You don't know how many dents in bullnose metal bead I've repaired in remodels. Change is very difficult for many people when they've been doing things a certain way for so long.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Was in picking up some materials a couple of weeks ago and a trim tex salesman was in there. We didn't see eye to eye vinyl bead vs paper faced. So he drug me out to his nice van and drug out the ole outside corner kit with his bead and the paperface along with the metal and took his lightweight bar and beat on it to prove how the vinyl holds up to impact. Point was somewhat made but the point I made to him (right or wrong) was when I leave a job and someone decides to smash a outside corner why is that my problem? Right? I know I know what most would say but am I right? You buy a new car and you put a dent in it who's the blame? The manufacturer? Well after all this he gave me a small case of bead to try out who knows maybe the old dog will be taught some new tricks. I also seen some rollers stacked up in his van and asked what they were used for, his reply was for the bead so he handed me one of them. Then reached in and pulled out a case of angle sponges and told me happy early merry Christmas. I am not ungrateful but haven't bought them kind of sponges for so long because they wear out to fast but didn't have the heart to tell him. So thanks Trim Tex for all the samples, you have a good salesman up here in this part of the woods.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> but the point I made to him (right or wrong) was when I leave a job and someone decides to smash a outside corner why is that my problem? Right? I know I know what most would say but am I right? You buy a new car and you put a dent in it who's the blame? The manufacturer?


Agreed:yes:

Sometimes there is too much talk on what abuse the Trim-tex bead can take. There is more of a benefit to the GC or H.O. than the tradesman, when dealing with what type of product (bead) can better hold up to abuse. If my DWC were to ask me to stop on my way home to repair a bead for them. (and I agree to do so, b/c I can obtain a browner nose







). weather I take 5 minutes or 45 minutes to do it, I'm still booking for a hour (plus drive time). Basically any damage that occurs to drywall work after the painter has accepted it, is money in the bank for the DWC, and at twice the hour rate I will make.

But there may be some interesting points to be made for this new "MUDSET" 90 bead. (if that's what he gave you silver). I got a box, but every house I have been getting so far, is bullnose bead. So I have not really had a chance to play with it yet........ But it does have me thinking......................

- this new bead (mudset, it's in the name) can be installed like paper bead,,,, with mud. No need for spray glue or staples. Speed time on the install will still be the same.........except...... you might have to half coat them right away, or maybe you don't:blink:. I don't know yet until I get to play with them.

- They will take more abuse from us, the tradesmen. You can step on vinyl bead, and it will still be okay , not so with paper or metal. (who hasn't showed up on a jobsite, where some clown stepped on your full box of bead, and you spend hours bending them back into shape).:furious:

- One thing I always liked about metal bead was the clean crisp finish on the nose of the bead when the sanding was done. Paper bead has a rougher burred up look to it. The vinyl will have a cleaner finish on the nose, which exposes a sharper reveal.

- My last point I was thinking on, was dealing with miters (picture compliments of Gazman).
One thing I use to like about metal bead was you could hook it around a cut out or door jam etc, but not so with paper bead. When we made the transition from metal bead to paper. Some DWC's or GC's wanted butterfly tapes where the hooked metal bead use to be. So the black line in pic is how you had to cut the paper bead, then the green lines are where you had to install the tape. No one seems to request for that no more so........ Only draw back I can see with miters is having to staple or nail the miter cut down.

- Then one dumb last point, those who drive trucks with no toppers, don't have to worry about exposing the vinyl bead to the elements like snow or rain, not so with paper.

So there may be some advantages to us, the tradesmen, to use the mudset bead. I just need a house not finished in bullnose bead, to see if everything I just wrote is true:whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes it was the mud set beads he gave me. You did make some valid points 2Buck, and we can always justify doing what we do , only by our own experimenting will tell us if a new method actually is better.


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Another thing we don't know is how mudset bead will hold up after 15-20 years. Or do we? A common problem I see with metal bead are the hairline cracks that appear along the edge of the bead. Seems to happen after a house is 10+ years old. I know paper faced bead does not have this problem. Will the mudset have it? Since its mudded down, I wouldn't think so.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

desertmud said:


> Another thing we don't know is how mudset bead will hold up after 15-20 years. Or do we? A common problem I see with metal bead are the hairline cracks that appear along the edge of the bead. Seems to happen after a house is 10+ years old. I know paper faced bead does not have this problem. Will the mudset have it? Since its mudded down, I wouldn't think so.


 I do not think you would see hairline cracks with the mudset vinyl . The main reason and only reason I can think of why straight metal beads have this problem is generally they are nailed on or stapled into the wood behind the sheetrock. Wood will move with humidity changes whether swelling or shrinking, because of this the bead has no choice but to move and thereby creating a hairline crack. Beads only secured by mud or adhesive are free floating so to speak so no hairline crack.


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

So there you go. With Trimtex mudset, no more dents in the bullnose, no more hairline crack, two of my pet peeves when doing repairs in a home. Oh, and these repairs don't make you much money, they get thrown in mix with larger repairs.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I like the mud set beads, there self-leveling and easy to install.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

The mud set bead is a life saver for us as we go back on every house we do after it has been trimmed and primed and do a point-up or touch up. It is the DWC's job around here to come back at this point to fix imperfections whether it be by the hangers/finishers/sanders, or some other trade. I would say 95% of the things we fix is due to other trades banging up our walls/ceilings/corners. Mud set bead will probably save us 100 hours of time this year in corner bead repair and that is well worth it. I have seen the mud set take some BIG hits without failure. For most finishers however, they just want the easiest and quickest thing to install which may not be the best thing for the long run.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> The mud set bead is a life saver for us as we go back on every house we do after it has been trimmed and primed and do a point-up or touch up. It is the DWC's job around here to come back at this point to fix imperfections whether it be by the hangers/finishers/sanders, or some other trade. I would say 95% of the things we fix is due to other trades banging up our walls/ceilings/corners. Mud set bead will probably save us 100 hours of time this year in corner bead repair and that is well worth it. I have seen the mud set take some BIG hits without failure. For most finishers however, they just want the easiest and quickest thing to install which may not be the best thing for the long run.


you hit it on the button :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I like the mud set beads, there self-leveling and easy to install.


That's what I told the builder I'm working for now. On start day I get there to see a box of Metal bead, no durabond ( all box crap + 3 ) and paper tape. I gave a list of specific materials I use, The builder seems to know what works best. The cheapest materials, take more coats and time. And on top of this I gave a lowball bid. 

Don't hire me and tell me how to do my job.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i use the tape tech applicator but is hard to work with. the head have a tendency to flip. what are the best outside applicator ?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

killerjune said:


> i use the tape tech applicator but is hard to work with. the head have a tendency to flip. what are the best outside applicator ?


Ask your builder / GC / BOSS. He'll tell ya, eh.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That's what I told the builder I'm working for now. On start day I get there to see a box of Metal bead, no durabond ( all box crap + 3 ) and paper tape. I gave a list of specific materials I use, The builder seems to know what works best. The cheapest materials, take more coats and time. And on top of this I gave a lowball bid.
> 
> Don't hire me and tell me how to do my job.


At least your builder got one thing right ... PAPER!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> That's what I told the builder I'm working for now. On start day I get there to see a box of Metal bead, no durabond ( all box crap + 3 ) and paper tape. I gave a list of specific materials I use, The builder seems to know what works best. The cheapest materials, take more coats and time. And on top of this I gave a lowball bid.
> 
> Don't hire me and tell me how to do my job.


Maybe being the lowballer he thinks he needs to tell you how to do your job


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Maybe being the lowballer he thinks he needs to tell you how to do your job


I should've showed him what low Baller work looks like.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> At least your builder got one thing right ... PAPER!


I can work with the paper, but I prefer the other. +3 on Metal Corner beads Is against my oath.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

He's going to be telling the next guy. My other guy is too busy right now and he did it for Peanuts. That's what happened to me, Caught up in the cutthroat trap.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I can work with the paper, but I prefer the other. +3 on Metal Corner beads Is against my oath.


I'm with you on that...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I should've showed him what low Baller work looks like.


No need to show him..He'll find out what it looks like! :yes:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

desertmud said:


> Here in AZ I'm paying close to $1.50 per 8ft stick of bullnose metal. I was quoted by a local supplier about $2.00 per 8ft stick of Trimtex bullnose mudset without the freight charge. Is this price difference about the same most of you are paying? I thought I read in a different thread that Trimtex mudset was cheaper than metal bead? Don't mind paying the difference for a stronger bead but once you tack on the freight charges then that number goes up.


For the record: 

(1). Trim-Tex pays the freight bill on 98% of all orders that leave our warehouses. If the dealers order does not meet the minimum requirement then we usually split the freight charges with them and as a last resort they can get as many as 6 boxes 10' for the $90 freight charge. The extra $15 per box for an emergency order added to MSRP of MudSet Bullnose would still be about $2 a stick 8' in the USA. (Remember when going out of the USA the customs fees, duties and extra freight per more miles adds to the cost of any product. 

(2). In Arizona there is a price war for paper faced metal bullnose and prices are lower than anywhere we have seen. Not only are the two MFG giving it away they choose to lower the quality and thin the metal by 20% and shorten up the paper too. (We refuse to ever lower our quality to plays these games or even sell to big box stores as we are professional grade products and always will be)


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Joe,

Just wanted to let you know that I've not forgotten to leave feedback on the products that you sent me. I just want to use it all before I form a final opinion. As it stands at this point, there are some things that I like about the MS bead, and other aspects not so much when compared to the NC 3.75" that I currently use.

Now, regarding the TBA that you sent me one of the builders that I work for, is now sold on it:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> For the record:
> 
> (1). Trim-Tex pays the freight bill on 98% of all orders that leave our warehouses. If the dealers order does not meet the minimum requirement then we usually split the freight charges with them and as a last resort they can get as many as 6 boxes 10' for the $90 freight charge. The extra $15 per box for an emergency order added to MSRP of MudSet Bullnose would still be about $2 a stick 8' in the USA. (Remember when going out of the USA the customs fees, duties and extra freight per more miles adds to the cost of any product.
> 
> (2). In Arizona there is a price war for paper faced metal bullnose and prices are lower than anywhere we have seen. Not only are the two MFG giving it away they choose to lower the quality and thin the metal by 20% and shorten up the paper too. (We refuse to ever lower our quality to plays these games or even sell to big box stores as we are professional grade products and always will be)


I just put a order in $800.00:yes:


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Yesterday I picked up a few boxes of Mudset 90 and Bullnose. Thanks again to Trimtex and their outstanding customer service for shipping out the boxes and saving me the freight charge.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what are the best applicator for the mud set bead ? or i buy a hopper ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

killerjune said:


> what are the best applicator for the mud set bead ? or i buy a hopper ?


Here's the trim tex web page

http://www.trim-texestore.com/

You Might be able to try the can-am bead applicator head also, but you may have to take out the "V" guide, to allow more mud flow.

But Trim tex did design their bead head for their brand of bead, so up to you:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

killerjune said:


> what are the best applicator for the mud set bead ? or i buy a hopper ?


you need to make it :whistling2:


----------

